# I started a Capicola today



## montanaWineGuy (Nov 27, 2016)

I present --> The Coppa!

Kinda smaller then I expected. I'll dry cure the others as well. Living dangerously. 

Now I will heavily salt it and rub in some insta-cure #1 and it will sit in the fridge for 9 days. Then reapply the salt/etc. for another 9 days. Then it will get seasoned for Sweet Capicola and hang in my half root cellar for a month or more till done.

Also include is a dry-cured pork loin from last spring. Very very tasty.


----------



## TonyR (Nov 29, 2016)

Frickin nice.. To bad you are so far away.


----------



## montanaWineGuy (Dec 24, 2016)

It's too cold for this, but I had to try. Usually it is a 30 day hang. With the temp and humidity this will likely be hanging for 60 to 90 days.

Hot Capicola, or a Tony Soprano would call it Gabagool.


----------



## Johny99 (Dec 26, 2016)

Beautiful!


----------



## montanaWineGuy (Feb 19, 2017)

After 2 months of hanging the lower coppa piece was at 15Oz, from a starting weight of 25Oz. This was hanging in a freezing space attached to the garage, so was an experiment.

The taste is strong, both salty and spicy. I will let the upper piece hang for another month, just because....


----------



## JohnT (Feb 21, 2017)

Gosh, that looks good!


----------

